# How do I simulate BATCH=YES using portmaster?



## mrjayviper (Aug 20, 2015)

I just installed my first app using ports-mgmt/portmaster. and it ask me a 3 things

1. confirmation on the ports needed
2. confirmation on config settings
3. confirmation if I want to delete the distfiles

How can I force portmaster so it doesn't ask confirmation on anything (i.e. `make install BATCH=YES`)?

Looking at the manual my best guess are: -D -G --no-confirm

Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## freethread (Aug 20, 2015)

There is also a system wide configration file for ports-mgmt/portmaster: /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc.sample. Copy it to /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc to enable. Those options are applied whenever ports-mgmt/portmaster runs. And, as a personal advice, compare it with the original sample file when you upgrade the port, in case some new features pops up.


----------

